
The knowledge economy is a myth. We don’t need more universities to feed it - walterclifford
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/may/18/knowledge-economy-myth-more-universities-degree
======
norea-armozel
I'm glad this is being brought up now since people assume even jobs in
software development and IT require a degree. I won't say that I don't benefit
from my CS degree but I think for most jobs that are often labeled as IT it's
better in my opinion to hire someone fresh out of high school or community
college. It's not so much the work is 'beneath' me but that it's often too
simple. So I'll just write up a feature in an app within a week and wind up
twiddling my thumbs for the rest of the week. Honestly, most of the work out
there should be given to those people who are underqualified to expand their
resume and add value to their knowledge over mine.

